# Birthday / Christmas Wish List!



## Mrs.Timberlake (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey girlies!

Well, my birthday is December 9 and of course Christmas is in December and you know what I really really want this year? Like I will be soo happy if I only got this?..

a BADASS leather jacket.
Like the ones I always see Rihanna 
wearing. I want one soo bad!

Ughh. So..I might just end up buying the jacket with my birthday money. Do any of you know, where I can get one in PLUS SIZED. I've already looked at torrid & ashley stewart and either they dont have one or i just dont like it.

Any help?


----------



## funkychik02 (Nov 22, 2009)

Punk Rock Clothing - Angry, Young and Poor
Why not get a guys' jacket?


----------

